# when to water after transplanting



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 6, 2015)

I transplanted them last night and then put them back under 24 hours of light.  This is going to be the first watering after transplant watering.  What's better to dry it out a little or just not let it get to dry?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2015)

I water right after transplanting


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2015)

I also water right after transplanting.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 6, 2015)

Me too, it settles the roots in snugly, gets rid of air pockets/dry spots and gets the root zone ready to go to work.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 6, 2015)

After that watering...  I watered them good when transd.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2015)

Cannabis likes the wet dry cycle, water well to the point of run off then let dry to almost wilt...the pot is light when dry..you will soon be able to tell.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 6, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2015)

Most plants Will Not do well AT ALL ,,,,,,if you dont water after transplanting.,


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 6, 2015)

Got that.  Was talking about next watering.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Got that.  Was talking about next watering.



Sorry. Wet ,,Dry,,wet,,dry. Yehaaaaaaaa


----------



## vostok (Jun 6, 2015)

when to water after transplanting.?

I prefer to repot at days end, to give them time to recover overnite, water well and leave in dim/darkness to drain overnite ..ready for the morn

ps note the weight, even weigh the pot, to give an indication to water 10% of pot volume in 5-7 days when its lighter than now


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2015)

Yep,,know your pots weight wet,,and easy to know when its dry. I use this method daily with my potted plants.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2015)

Mine yell at me when they want a drink.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 6, 2015)

Do your Roses,,holler,,Rose where are you. Bet if they do all the other Roses or going WHAT were right here. Lol


----------

